# Coleman Northstar Dual Fuel Lantern- Can it work in below freezing temps?



## scott890 (Nov 3, 2006)

Hello all, I hope someone can help me with my dilemma.

I do installs at people's houses after it get dark outside. I need to light their front yard area so I can see what I'm doing. I've loooked into different options and have narrowed down my choice to a gas powered lantern, most likely the dual fuel northstar. But there's only one thing holding me back from getting it.....I will need to use it in below freezing temperatures, and I'm not sure if it will function properly in the cold. Does anybody have any experience using one of these lanterns in the cold weather?

I looked at using the propane powered lanterns but everybody seems to say that propane in no good in cold temperatures. That leaves battery powered as the last option, but I don't think that it will give enough light output.

Any help is appreciated.

-Scott


----------



## Luff (Nov 3, 2006)

I've used the NorthStar many times for extended periods in below freezing temperatures ... lowest was 13 degrees Farenheit overnight on a camping trip. When it's really cold, the lantern takes a little longer to get bright while the generator heats up, but it works great.

Propane lanterns suffer in cold and altitude. Battery powered lanterns are okay for more limited area lighting, but it seems you need to light a broad area.

The NorthStar is a good choice.


----------



## petersmith6 (Nov 4, 2006)

if you can get your hands on colman preheating past lighting is much quicker.ive use a north star when it was -30c in lapland with know problems,also the heat it gives off is handy for a quick warm

-peter


----------



## scott890 (Nov 4, 2006)

Hi Peter, thanks for your response. I'm not sure what you mean when you say "if you can get your hands on colman preheating past lighting is much quicker".


----------



## AndrewL (Nov 5, 2006)

colman make or made some paste which you put on the light or stove when using it in sub zero conditions to help preheat the fuel
I'm not sure where you put it with the light since I only have a dual fuel stove


----------



## petersmith6 (Nov 5, 2006)

Admittedly you do need to take the top and the globe of the use the paste. But its quite sticky and I squeeze some on the generator and on the heat sheald.it’s a last resort but ive never had one fail to light. If it’s really cold I just pop the top of to avoid excessive sooting if it flares up. Another trick is to buy one of those pocked blow torches I keep it warm in my in side pocked and use it to preheat the generator.


----------



## sizzlechest (Nov 8, 2006)

I use my coleman primarily for ice fishing way up north here. Trust me you will have no problems with the cold and this lantern. It is unusual for the weather to be above zero when I use my lantern- never been an issue. 

BTW- This product is incredible- buy this for your lantern as well:

http://www.soderbloom.com/reflectralight.html 

You won't be disappointed.

Good luck!


----------



## Blacklight (Nov 20, 2006)

Yeah, the Dual Fuel Northstar is a great choice for cold weather, much better in my opinion than battery or propane for what you are describing.


----------



## cujet (Nov 30, 2006)

We used to hang our Coleman lamp outside during the cold winter to light the driveway. It functioned all night with no problems at all. We lived on top of a small mountain in Conn. It got plenty cold. We would regularly see below zero temps. Nothing else I have seen comes close to a dual mantle, high output Coleman. 

Chris


----------



## Yukon_MkI (Dec 2, 2006)

A Northstar will definitely work great, but let me also suggest a Petromax Britelyt. It will run on Coleman fuel, unleaded, diesel, kerosene, charcoal lighter fluid, motor oil, alcohol, ect. This thing will burn darn near anything you put in it. It is a bit expensive and more complicated than other lanterns but when has that ever stopped anyone on this forum? :laughing:


----------

